
Giving corporations free money doesn't work - nwrk
https://theoutline.com/post/8502/stop-giving-companies-free-money
======
thrwaway69
TL;DR - Business tax incentives are not structured appropriately causing
unequal distribution skewing towards bigger corporations with very minal
returns in jobs/benefits to locals and few states paying businesses out of its
citizen money.

Mentions threat/schemes by companies to move their businesses elsewhere to
leverage tax incentives.

Link to the actual paper: [https://economics.princeton.edu/2020/01/06/new-
data-on-state...](https://economics.princeton.edu/2020/01/06/new-data-on-
state-and-local-business-tax-incentives-across-the-u-s/?mod=article_inline)

